# RTL8192su connects but isn't useable

## Angrychile

Hey, I have a f7d1101 usb wireless card and I'm using the RTL8192su firmware from portage while using the staging driver for it in the kernel. I followed this guide on the ubuntu forums :

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815

Thing is after connection, I can't load websites, etc. Any tips on how to make it better?

if it helps...

```

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1090T_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Jan 2011 05:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3::sage-on-gentoo, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1 Q3AEULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sage-on-gentoo /var/lib/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb blender-game bluetooth bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus devil dri dts dvd dvdr emacs emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jack java jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nspluginwrapper ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svgalib swat symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconfavahi zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## DONAHUE

boot, connect wireless, run 

```
echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf

ping -c 2 google.com
```

if that succeeds try a browse.

If that fails, ping your router's actual IP address as in example

```
ping -c 2 192.168.1.1
```

----------

